# Smear test and fertility treatment



## Mrsgled (Nov 1, 2016)

Happy New year to you all

I recieved my annual letter requesting me to attend a smear test. I have to go annually as they found pre cancerous cells previously. 
So I went last week to book my  appointment with the nurse but I couldn't get in until the end of this month. I mentioned to the receptionist that I have my 1st consultation on the 16th of January for the fertility problems. The receptionist told me that they might not be able to do the smear, is this true? 
I don't want to miss the test but I also don't want to delay any treatment offered. I just wondered how long it usually takes from 1st appointment to actually starting treatment. 
Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi!
I was in your shoes last year, I had my smear test around the same time as my fertility consultation, in my case from the time of my consultation till I had the actual treatment-ivf I had 6 months to wait( had many tests and procedures during this time). I don't see why they said you can't have it done. Now, I don't know what you're having done, if you had preliminary tests and stuff like that  but I do doubt is gonna happen in the next 2 weeks from your appointment. Don't delay your smear, that's important!


----------



## Mrsgled (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. I didn't think that they would start straight away either. I think that I may have to have all my previous scans repeated as it was 9 years ago that they were carried out. I will book my smear test asap x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

If it's a UK clinic they will want an up to date smear test result before starting any treatment anyway. Your doctors receptionist confused as it would only be not possible were you actually cycling.
Smear test fairly soon before tx actually good thing as will potentially give you a few of benefits a scratch would do.

Hope things run smoothly for you & youre announcing happy news in not too distant future x


----------

